# PCI device for the Creative XTreme Audio audio card is not recognised



## vyrtosu (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi,

I have a problem with my Creative XTreme Audio (PCI) audio card on FreeBSD 7.2. The OS do not recognize it as audio card at all.

I have three audio-cards, integrated (which I have disabled in bios), PCI old primitive card which I use only becouse of game-port presence on it, and PCI Creative XTreme Audio.

FreeBSD 7.2. see only my old card, and do not see Creative XTreme Audio.

I've checked dmesg and soundstat, but no any mark of my Creative card there. In dmesg it is written that is is just a serial bus device even not a mutimedia. In rc.conf I'm loading all the audio card drivers available. In kernel I have included device sound and device snd_emu10kx. But nothing. No other changes to the system were done.

So I have two questions:

1. What could be a reson of a problem and can I manually assign a driver to the undefined pci device?
2. How can I manually disable a device in FreeBSD, f.ex I want to disable my old audio card on pci5?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2009)

That card uses an X-fi chip. This chipset isn't supported by FreeBSD. Blame Creative for not supplying any specs.

You may have some luck with audio/oss. My Soundblaster X-fi seems to work with it. YMMV.


----------



## vyrtosu (Sep 29, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> That card uses an X-fi chip. This chipset isn't supported by FreeBSD. Blame Creative for not supplying any specs.
> 
> You may have some luck with audio/oss. My Soundblaster X-fi seems to work with it. YMMV.



Thanks for help, I have installed oss but could you please tell me how to set up and use it?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 29, 2009)

Remove any of the fbsd drivers you tried and add to /etc/rc.conf:

```
oss_enable="YES"
```

Reboot or start with `# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/oss start`.
Check with *ossinfo* it usually detects the correct hardware straight away. If not try running *ossdetect*.


----------



## vyrtosu (Sep 29, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Remove any of the fbsd drivers you tried and add to /etc/rc.conf:
> 
> ```
> oss_enable="YES"
> ...



Thanks, OSS really detected my hardware, but I have one problem, I do not know how to force my OS to use it as a default sound system, or even to play a movie with KMPlayer (I have selected oss as Audio plugin in KMPlayer but sound do not appear anyway).

Also I tried "mplayer -ao oss 1.avi" but no sound was as a result.

In the same time gnome application "Adiministration" - "Sound" just gives me a message "Waiting for sound system to respond" (I wanted to tune audio parameters here, but a window do not load itself, it seems to be a problem of gnome not of my hardware).

Now ossinfo gives the following answer:


```
Version info: OSS 4.1 (b 1052/200909281526) (0x00040100) BSD
Platform: FreeBSD/i386 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Mon Sep 28 17:53:48 EEST 2009     root@:/usr/src/sys/i386/compile/SKYNET ()

Number of audio devices:	4
Number of audio engines:	9
Number of mixer devices:	1


Device objects
 0: oss_audigyls0 AudigyLS interrupts=3380 (3380)


Mixer devices
 0: AudigyLS Mixer (Mixer 0 of device object 0)

Audio devices
AudigyLS front                    /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0  (device index 0)
AudigyLS center/lfe               /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm1  (device index 1)
AudigyLS surround                 /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm2  (device index 2)
AudigyLS 5.1 output               /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm3  (device index 3)
```

And dmesg gives the following:


```
oss_audigyls0: [ITHREAD]
oss_audigyls0: <AudigyLS> port 0xec00-0xec1f irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci5
```

So all seems to be good.

What I should do next to make sound to be available?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 29, 2009)

Have a look at /dev/dsp*, see if they actually point to the devices OSS added:

```
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  24 Sep 20 23:38 /dev/dsp -> /dev/oss/oss_sbxfi0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  24 Sep 20 23:38 /dev/dsp0 -> /dev/oss/oss_sbxfi0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  26 Sep 20 23:38 /dev/dsp1 -> /dev/oss/oss_sbxfi0/pcmin0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  24 Sep 20 23:38 /dev/dsp_in -> /dev/oss/oss_sbxfi0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  24 Sep 20 23:38 /dev/dsp_mmap -> /dev/oss/oss_sbxfi0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  24 Sep 20 23:38 /dev/dsp_out -> /dev/oss/oss_sbxfi0/pcm0
```

Most applications will use /dev/dsp automatically. If you had any previous audio cards this may point to something different. You can reset it by using `# ossdevlinks -vr`.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh.. Forgot to add.. The "waiting for sound system to respond" is a pulseaudio issue IIRC. I usually don't even bother with it. I also don't use GNOME's or XFCE's volume manager but load ossxmix (add *ossxmix -b* to the XFCE/GNOME application autostart).


----------

